# Fresh Apple Wood from Farm



## tishthedish (Apr 16, 2015)

image.jpg



__ tishthedish
__ Apr 16, 2015






So I just got back from a local tree farm and I now have these two large branches for $6. They were cut down last fall, still very heavy!! 

What do I do with these so I can use it in my Brinkmann smoker?


----------



## tishthedish (Apr 16, 2015)

Still very wet inside. 












image.jpg



__ tishthedish
__ Apr 16, 2015


----------



## tishthedish (Apr 17, 2015)

Thoughts?


----------



## tropics (Apr 17, 2015)

You can cut them down to Disk size pieces, that will let them dry quicker.


----------



## gary s (Apr 17, 2015)

God advice from Tropics 

Gary


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 17, 2015)

Cut them into 3 inch lengths and split those into one inch(more or less) pieces. Once this is done the apple is ready to use as smoke wood on a charcoal fire. I prefer to use apple while still green if I can. You can also dry them before you use them, cut and split like this they will be dry in 2-4 weeks depending on storage conditions. I just got a milk crate full from a friend myself. Good Luck.


----------



## tishthedish (Apr 18, 2015)

Bark or no bark?


----------



## gary s (Apr 18, 2015)

Bark is fine


----------



## tishthedish (Apr 18, 2015)

Lastly, how thick should the disks be when I cut them?


----------



## tropics (Apr 18, 2015)

I would say 1 1/2 " would be good if you can get that small. Then you can chop the disk if needed


----------



## tishthedish (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you


----------

